

The API economy - dennybritz
http://dennybritz.com/blog/2013/09/27/api-economy/

======
shawnreilly
Awesome article! I agree that the API represents a huge opportunity (aka
potential for disruption). Software is eating the world and I see the API as a
building block of technology innovation. Data has become a commodity, and the
API controls how Data flows. Two of my side-projects relate to API's, but I'm
still in the process of team-building for both Projects. I'm not really aiming
for replacing people or automating things to the extent you've described here,
but I still find the concept fascinating. It will be interesting to see how
the API evolves!

